# Fendt motorhomes



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone have experience of owning a Fendt motorhome, am interested in the K500. Any feedback would be appreciated, it looks good quality very similar to the Hobby.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

No experience of owning one but I remember looking at one at the Pickering show last year. Did look very good, I believe they may be a sister company of Hobby, hence the similarity. 

Trevor


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

They must be very very good, Travellers love them!!!! Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Quality is on a par with the best of the German makes.

http://www.fendt-mobil.de/

PS. They are rebadged Hobby vehicles.


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Toddles

We own a 2008 Hobby Siesta T555 FS, which is similar to the Fendt K 500. 

It is a 2 berth, 5.84 m long, fixed bed and euro lounge on a Transit 2.2 litre, 140 bhp and 6 speed gearbox. Average mpg 28 at approx 65 mph.

We absolutely love the layout and the Ford base vehicle.

Like you we were swayed by German build quality as I have owned many of their cars over the years.

However we have not found this to be the case with the Hobby.

We have had 2 trips back to the dealer for warranty repairs and one major item is outstanding, ie the replacement of the shower room floor.
The dealer would not fit the replacement part he received due to the very poor quality of the part supplied, we saw this and agreed.

Other items that needed replacement were; 

Faux suede front seat covers worn after a month.
A plastic cupboard front, cracked at hinge.
Paint coming off habitation door hinges. (on order).
Loose carpets supplied quickly worn, now replaced by us.

There were other minor items, normal teething problems.
Perhaps we have just been unlucky.

In summary a well designed van let down by some of the material used in it's construction.

We also had a major problem with our previous Autocruise also bought new.

Caveat emptor.
Regards
Groucho :roll:


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Can anybody please advise me how to prevent my submissions appearing twice???????????????

Bewildered


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't click the submit button twice


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't know what you mean 8)


----------



## 129610 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fendt K500*

Are you still looking to buy a K500?

I have 1 for sale and your more than welcome to come and have a look at it and take it for a test drive.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Dont use the back button or refresh

Peter


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Toddles said:


> Does anyone have experience of owning a Fendt motorhome, am interested in the K500. Any feedback would be appreciated, it looks good quality very similar to the Hobby.


We have been fortunate enough to have owned three top of the range Fendt Caravans

They are without a doubt the Rolls Royce of German caravans or should I say Merc

I'm sure the same quality will be in the Fendt MH


----------



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Joe90H
thanks for offer, but we have purchased a K500 now and we are very pleased with the quality and performance. It is a superb motorhome. Just wondered why you are selling - are there things you do not like about the K500.


----------

